# My Test/Mast/Tren cycle (1st time using Tren)



## Junkboxer (Aug 5, 2014)

I&#146;m starting Tren for the first time; very excited. Got a bunch of Xanax on-hand to deal with possible anxiety/insomnia I might experience. 

I have a couple of questions as this cycle will transition into a my normal testosterone blast after the 8 weeks of Tren.

  I&#146;m a TRT guy so I blast/cruise. I cruise around _250 to 300mg of Test Cyp/wk_ and blast at _500 to 750mg of Test Cyp/wk_. My blasts can last as long as 14 to 16 weeks. Obviously I am only running the Tren for 8 weeks so I need some advice here. I have a blend of *75mg Test Prop/75mg Mast Prop/75mg Tren Ace per ML*. I will be shooting EOD at a total of 350 or 400mg of each/week.

*Here are my questions*:



Should I run my Test Cyp _throughout_ the Tren/Test/Mast cycle at my normal cruise dose of 250mg? 
When my 8 week cycle of this Tren blend is close to the finish line, at what point should I raise my Test Cyp dosage to 750mg so I can continue my blast until week 14 or 16?


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 5, 2014)

You dont need the test cyp if you are running prop in your cycle. Most like to run low test with higher Tren.  I would raise my test 2 weeks out.  I assume you are running a AI do you have anything for prolactin issues?


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 5, 2014)

I always have Aromasin on hand. I have Caber coming in the mail (tabs, NOT liquid). Im wondering how to dose the caber but I will get into that later. 

Just looking for input on my original post above for now.

Thanks.


----------



## HeavyB (Aug 5, 2014)

CAber is .5mg every 3 days bro and you might not need it.


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 6, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> CAber is .5mg every 3 days bro and you might not need it.



Got my caber today. 40 tabs at .5mg each

So if needed i have enough.


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

bump.. any input is appreciated.


----------



## Gracieboy (Aug 7, 2014)

Enjoy the ride..


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I would cruise on the 250mg/week Test E through the whole thing.  Caber is damn strong, .5mg/twice a week is more than enough for your needs.



I might break the tabs in half and do .25mg E3D


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I had human grade caber, was running it at .5/mg twice a week while on 100mg/day tren ace.  My prolactin was crushed, less than one and the reference range was 20<.



Any side effects?


----------



## freeatlast82 (Aug 7, 2014)

anyone know how to order real test and deca...got a while ago but the person i got from is no more...any help woould be cool thanks....trying dbal from legalsteriods.com...ya i know its not real but just trying it out in the mean time.....


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

freeatlast82 said:


> anyone know how to order real test and deca...got a while ago but the person i got from is no more...any help woould be cool thanks....trying dbal from legalsteriods.com...ya i know its not real but just trying it out in the mean time.....


Nope. You really expect to find that stuff online? C'mon man.

Try this cycle:
Wks 1-50: Read


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I could write you a short novel on all of the shit it put me through.  I don't think I'll be touching that high of a dosage of tren for a very long time.


I meant for the Caber lol. As stoked as I am to do the Tren, im nervous about the sides everyone talks about; pretty much why im stock piling Xanax.


----------



## freeatlast82 (Aug 7, 2014)

i hear ya ..never hurts to ask....dude i was getting it from was getting off online threw some corp in the nether lands....just did 2 years in prison...thats why we lost touch but i tell u what i did gain 45 pounds and got a hell of alot stronger with just protein drinks ....what are these peptides people talking about it must be new....


----------



## Junkboxer (Aug 7, 2014)

freeatlast82 said:


> i hear ya ..never hurts to ask....dude i was getting it from was getting off online threw some corp in the nether lands....just did 2 years in prison...thats why we lost touch but i tell u what i did gain 45 pounds and got a hell of alot stronger with just protein drinks ....what are these peptides people talking about it must be new....


Please start a seperate thread.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 7, 2014)

Yeah, start it under the LE forum.


----------

